
Race and the Free-Speech Diversion - jeo1234
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/race-and-the-free-speech-diversion?intcid=mod-latest
======
DrScump
it's interesting that the author didn't state the party affiliation of Senator
J. Lister Hill. I'll give you one guess.

